# BD Novice 30



## H-J (19 October 2007)

Whats in this test guys? 

Have tried to buy from dressage diagrams but it keep freezing and going wrong!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just want a quick run down of the movements and if there is rein back?


----------



## Shipley (19 October 2007)

2 !/2 10m circles
Give and Retake on circle at X
Med Trot (diagonal)
Halt Immobility 4 secs
Canter 15m circles 
change of leg through X (diagonal)
Med Canter (diagonal)

Working Walk,trot, canter hope that helps

Sorry forgot to put no rein back


----------



## H-J (19 October 2007)

Excellent thx


----------



## Ferdinase514 (19 October 2007)

Is quite a tricky one as at the end you do Medium canter down longside, back to working, then trot in the corner and up the centre line. All comes up very quick


----------



## happihorse (19 October 2007)

I really like that test - easy to learn and enough to keep them thinking!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (19 October 2007)

its also got walk to canter on the left rein !!! xx


----------



## Partoow (20 October 2007)

At novice even though it say walk to canter this does not have to be direct in can be progressive. So walk couple of trot steps then canter. This may be better than having the horse tighten and come back at you by trying the walk canter before you are ready. Good luck.


----------



## _jetset_ (20 October 2007)

The medium canters are down the long sides over B and E... I am doing this test tomorrow


----------



## H-J (20 October 2007)

Thx for the advice - he is to do the walk to canter so I think I will do this.

Thanks again everyone


----------

